# No room left for the humans!



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Ha ha.....so cute. Hope you weren't cramped.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

I know your problem, sometimes it's darn tough getting in the bed. Except we have _*two*_ 70 lb goldens and just one cat. They do get shooed to the floor after a bit of time though. The cat is the only one who gets to stay. He doesn't take up too much room. Plus that's about the only bit of extra special treatment he gets anymore, since those darn pesky dogs arrived on the scene. (His words - not mine!)


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

And even though they start off in tight little balls they somehow seems to GROW throughout the night. Mine always end up sideways with their butts towards the pillows so they can have a warm body to kick when they start dreaming LOL!


----------



## DEE (Jan 17, 2006)

Too Funny!!!! We Have 2 Cats That Like To Go In The Dog's Crate- They Also Like To Push Him Away From His Dish And Eat His Food-and He's A Monster!


----------



## a_and_b2004 (Jan 8, 2006)

This is Bear...yes he is SLEEPING !!! goofball


----------



## a_and_b2004 (Jan 8, 2006)

opps!here it is. i came out of the bathroom one morning to find him sleeping on the bed


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

a_and_b2004 said:


> opps!here it is. i came out of the bathroom one morning to find him sleeping on the bed



That made me laugh out loud! What a shame the poor dog couldn't get comfortable


----------



## a_and_b2004 (Jan 8, 2006)

i think he was doing the old "ha ha stole your spot mom" routine, but then was like "oh soo soft and comfey" ZZZZZZZZ he was really out too. i had time to go get the camera and snap the shot


----------

